
Bosch has groundbreaking battery technology for electric cars [press release] - netrus
http://www.automotiveworld.com/news-releases/bosch-groundbreaking-battery-technology-electric-vehicles/
======
SQL2219
ready in 5 years! - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

